# Why are so many LGD, CL adds Flagged for Removal???



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I have noticed this before, but never really paid it much attention. I spend a lot of time looking over the local Craigslist posting, mostly using Search Tempest as I just find that easier! Anyway, there always seems to be a lot of the LGD adds marked "Flagged for removal" like 9 out of 10 of them it seems? They all seem to be posted by different people? I noticed a recent add and when I clicked on it, it was rambling on something about a dog not being fed correctly and not able to eat pasture etc. That got me to thinking. Is there some animal rights group that is causing this? Somebody or some organization that thinks having dogs live with animals is cruel?? Or is there simply some common phrase used in selling LGD's that the CL program picks up on and flags? I have seen the same thing when I type in Anatolian and Pyranees? 
Anybody know why this is?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

AR's with too much time on their hands and not enough real work to do in their lives. They also go after livestock.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Go to the extremist forums or groups. You'll find out that they all join in on flagging ads that one member finds. Happens a ton on pet rabbit forums, they have a separate section for flagging. One member finds an ad they do not agree with, so they make a new thread and link to the ad. Then all the members join in on spam flagging. And 300+ members can flag it in just hours....it's insane.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I cannot speak for the dogs in these ads. But, several years ago on CL here, there was someone selling horses that was constantly getting their ads flagged. Needless to say they were quite upset. And, I'm willing to admit that I was one of those flagging the ads. 

The reason for the flagging was simple. This woman would go to horse auctions and buy all the horses she could for cheap. Then, as soon as she got home, that horse would go on CL as kid safe, baby sitter that your kid can ride all day, etc. These were horses that she knew NOTHING about. One that she got and advertised that way had had no other bidders because it was really acting up. Our concern was that someone was going to end up getting hurt, if not killed.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

They are flagged because its against CL rules to sell puppies thru them.
Sometimes the LGDs sneak by as "livestock" in the farm and garden section, but yeah its against their official policy to sell pups through them...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

here is the policy-

Here is a partial list of goods, services, and content prohibited on craigslist:

any good, service, or content that violates the law or legal rights of others
false, misleading, deceptive, or fraudulent content; bait and switch; keyword spam
offensive, obscene, defamatory, threatening, or malicious postings or email
anyoneâs personal, identifying, confidential or proprietary information
spam; miscategorized, overposted, cross-posted, or nonlocal content
postings or email the primary purpose of which is to drive traffic to a website
weapons; firearms/guns and components; BB/pellet, stun, and spear guns; etc
ammunition, clips, cartridges, reloading materials, gunpowder, fireworks, explosives
US military items not demilitarized in accord with Defense Department policy
child pornography; bestiality; offers or solicitation of illegal prostitution
pet sales (re-homing with small adoption fee ok), animal parts, stud service
food stamps, WIC vouchers, SNAP or WIC goods, governmental assistance
alcohol or tobacco; unpackaged or adulterated food or cosmetics
prescription drugs, medical devices; controlled substances and related items
recalled items; hazardous materials; body parts/fluids; unsanitized bedding/clothing
stolen property, property with serial number removed/altered, burglary tools, etc
ID cards, licenses, police insignia, government documents, birth certificates, etc
counterfeit, replica, or pirated items; tickets or gift cards that restrict transfer
lottery or raffle tickets, sweepstakes entries, slot machines, gambling items
postings or email offering, promoting, or linking to unsolicited products or services
affiliate marketing; network, or multi-level marketing; pyramid schemes

Please don't use CL for these purposes, and flag anyone else you see doing so.

Thanks for helping keep craigslist safe and useful for everyone.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I had no idea it was against their policy. So I guess things like pot bellied pigs and all the little mini pigs are not supposed to be on their either as it simply says "pets" Not sure of the reason for it, but that explains it I guess. Thanks for the info on that CJc


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

They flag it because you cannot sell puppies on CL. I went through this with a lady who ended up emailing me yelling at me saying I was a horrible person for making money off puppies. I explain these are not pets. These are working dogs and me charging 250.00 for a puppy is in NO way making money. Heck I spend more then that in dog food to feed everyone. I bred to offer others who cannot find an LGD because rescues wont let you keep one outside... even though that's what they are bred for.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

People get around this by advertising their "pets" in the Community >> Pets section of CL. You have to put the animal up for adoption and charge a "reasonable" adoption fee. If you use that area you are much less likely to be flagged.

I had a terrible time advertising meat rabbits on CL, even though they are livestock and not pets. I finally put a disclaimer on there about how the rabbits were livestock and not pets and my ads weren't flagged as much.


----------

